# David Zabriskie's Felt DA - CyclingNews



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's his TT bike:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009/probikes/?id=dave_zabriskie_felt_da_09


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

Sadly, Z's house was broken into during TOC...stole his cars, all his bikes, computers, TV's, Olympic memorabilia, everything. Story on bicycling.com and elsewhere. People suck.


----------

